# I learned a valuable lesson today.....



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

*Guns are easy to hide from your wife but receipts are not. *

Luckily I'm at work today. When I get off I can take the boat out for an all night fishing trip. Tomorrow morning I can sleep in my truck at the boat ramp. Tomorrow afternoon-evening I can fish some more. I'm hoping by late tomorrow night my wife may have calmed down a little after finding the receipt for my Colt 1911A1 from last Sunday! 

A Colt .45 vs A Happy Wife: No Brainer.... the Colt .45!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Update:
Luckily I still have an account at Oberers Flowers. I should know within a couple hours just how ticked the wife really is. I'm hoping a Sunflower arrangement will take care of the anger!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

A full day at the local spa with dinner afterwards might work better for ya...!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hook N Book said:


> A full day at the local spa with dinner afterwards might work better for ya...!


i agree, but for her and not you.lol.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

The Sunflowers did just fine. I just got a call from here. I guess I can go home now!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Until she turns the 45 on you  I try to hide both, its sort of a ritual, buy a gun or scope, hide EVERYTHING that can connect you to the merchandise, women are naturally snoopy


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Should have seen my wifes face the day she walked by the gun safe and the door was open. I said , "Oh those old rusty rifles arent worth anything" She feel for it , for now


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Luckily my wife is pretty much in the dark as to what I have...but I still hide stuff just to be safe


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

sooner or later you're gonna have to sit her down and just give her a good,stern,LISTENING TO!!!!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

More like she sits me down like it or not


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

I feel better now knowing I am in good company. However when I unpacked the new AR the only thing she said was "What in the H#@! are you going to do with that?" I just told her she really didn't want to know. But is one serious paper hole puncher!

Because a man's got to do what a man's got to do! ... and I'm going to do what you tell me to.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

PITCHNIT said:


> I feel better now knowing I am in good company. However when I unpacked the new AR the only thing she said was "What in the H#@! are you going to do with that?" I just told her she really didn't want to know. But is one serious paper hole puncher!
> 
> Because a man's got to do what a man's got to do! ... and I'm going to do what you tell me to.


just tell her its better to have it and not need it, then need it and not have it.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

How much did the Colt run you on price?


----------



## Snag06 (Mar 24, 2006)

Remember, It is easier to ask for forgivness then it is to ask for permission!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

invest in a paper shredder..haha..


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Snag06 said:


> Remember, It is easier to ask for forgivness then it is to ask for permission!


Thats good..I will have to remember that


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Or maybe just tell her the truth and compromise. Hope that one doesn't cost me my Mancard. 

Huntinbull


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Huntinbull said:


> Or maybe just tell her the truth and compromise. Hope that one doesn't cost me my Mancard.
> 
> Huntinbull


Compromise.... Come On! Nah, in truth my wife is great. She understands and puts up w/ so much more than other wifes that I know about.

I always try to put the "Family" first though. Such as: Well honey I got that Remington 870 Tactical just in case the Winchester Police Magnum isn't enough to protect the kids from a home invasion.  I'm trying to figure out how to explain the Remmington 1100 Tactical that I have sitting in layaway though.   I will have to keep that compromise thing in mind.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

All kidding aside my Wife has gotten alot better than she was a few years back, I think she realized I will never stop collecting guns..it just aint going to happen, I will test her patience again here shortly when I ask for another AR


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

I tried a new angle on this. When I bought my TC Encore, I bought her a Beretta Tomcat. Seems to have worked.


PS No ammunition was given to her. Just in case


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

auglaizewader said:


> I tried a new angle on this. When I bought my TC Encore, I bought her a Beretta Tomcat. Seems to have worked.
> 
> 
> PS No ammunition was given to her. Just in case


I wish my wife liked guns, I would have no problem buying her and me one both


----------

